# Selling Two TiVo Mini version 2 #TCDA93000



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey everyone. I'm selling off two of my Minis version 2 units. I've already contacted TiVo and prepped them for sale. They are good to go and ready to roll.

They come with their original boxes.

One of them has the RF remote and the other has an IR remote. Neither of them have been upgraded to Hydra.

I've been trying to sell these locally over Craigslist for awhile (months) and keep getting lowballed - so I'm posting here hoping someone needs them. I should have done this originally lol.

Anyways - I will ship only in the US via UPS. I'm asking for 90$ each plus cost of shipping. Using PayPal. I'm local in Phoenix btw.

Let me know and thanks. I'll send you a link to my Craigslist ad if you PM me asking for it.

If you have a best offer feel free to ask. Just no more low ballers hah!

Lastly - I would prefer to sell them together and move on from having to constantly monitor my sale! Yeesh.

Cheers all.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

Not surprise that you are having trouble selling them. TiVo is selling them for refubished for 99 and new at 129 both with free shipping and warantty. The refubish is current OOS.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Sold. Thanks for any interest.


----------

